# Windows 10 Random Reboots. Is it a driver conflict?



## EthAgan (Nov 22, 2017)

So I only developed this problem last night around 10:30. I will be in the middle of something and my laptop will just go to a black screen and then randomly reboot. For reference, my laptop is an HP Pavilion 15-aw057nr (ENERGY STAR). The only things Ive done as far as software changes goes is that I updated to the Creators Edition of Windows 10, I have also updated the graphics drivers, controller driver, pci bus, AMD SMBus, and AMDAS4 Device. All of those drivers came from the AMD site, Radeon version 17.4.3, because if I try to update any higher than that version, the drivers install, but they don't seem to work with the laptops actual monitor, I don't know.

Below is the latest MiniDump, as well as my system info. I am not too well versed in what all of this means, I am not sure if I could fix my problem by uninstalling the AMD site drivers and then using the drivers from the HP site, or if I should use the Windows 10 Media Creation Tool and just reinstall Windows 10 completely.

*System Info:*
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: AMD A10-9600P RADEON R5, 10 COMPUTE CORES 4C+6G, AMD64 Family 21 Model 101 Stepping 1
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 11727 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon R5 Graphics, 512 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon R7 M340 (I added this because the tool didnt find it)
Hard Drives: C: 930 GB (874 GB Free);
Motherboard: HP, 81FE
Antivirus: Avast Antivirus, Enabled and Updated
*
MiniDump File:*
WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR (124)
A fatal hardware error has occurred. Parameter 1 identifies the type of error
source that reported the error. Parameter 2 holds the address of the
WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure that describes the error conditon.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000000, Machine Check Exception
Arg2: ffffc88b21352038, Address of the WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure.
Arg3: 0000000000000000, High order 32-bits of the MCi_STATUS value.
Arg4: 0000000000000000, Low order 32-bits of the MCi_STATUS value.

Debugging Details:
------------------

TRIAGER: Could not open triage file : e:\dump_analysis\program\triage\modclass.ini, error 2

BUGCHECK_STR: 0x124_AuthenticAMD

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME: System

CURRENT_IRQL: 0

STACK_TEXT: 
ffffc304`3b2615b0 fffff800`7d4c6635 : ffffc88b`21348700 ffffc88b`21352010 ffffc88b`1eab2960 00000000`00000000 : nt!WheapCreateLiveTriageDump+0x7b
ffffc304`3b261ae0 fffff800`7d316278 : ffffc88b`21352010 00000000`00001000 fffff809`00000000 ffffc88b`1ea70180 : nt!WheapCreateTriageDumpFromPreviousSession+0x2d
ffffc304`3b261b10 fffff800`7d316d9b : fffff800`7d3e7d20 fffff800`7d3e7d20 ffffc88b`1eab2960 fffff809`778d71e0 : nt!WheapProcessWorkQueueItem+0x48
ffffc304`3b261b50 fffff800`7d0d1e05 : ffffc88b`1eab2960 ffffc88b`21348700 fffff800`00000000 00000000`00001000 : nt!WheapWorkQueueWorkerRoutine+0x2b
ffffc304`3b261b80 fffff800`7d0bdf87 : ffff8b81`8be78bc0 00000000`00000080 ffffc88b`1eaa0040 ffffc88b`21348700 : nt!ExpWorkerThread+0xf5
ffffc304`3b261c10 fffff800`7d1fe676 : ffff8b81`8be6c180 ffffc88b`21348700 fffff800`7d0bdf40 00000000`00000000 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x47
ffffc304`3b261c60 00000000`00000000 : ffffc304`3b262000 ffffc304`3b25c000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiStartSystemThread+0x16

STACK_COMMAND: kb

FOLLOWUP_NAME: MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: AuthenticAMD

IMAGE_NAME: AuthenticAMD

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP: 0

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_BUS_PRV

BUCKET_ID: X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_BUS_PRV

Followup: MachineOwner


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

The file reads as a hardware error. Was this a recent purchase? Do you know how hot your machine is getting? Overheating of any kind can prompt your device to suddenly shut down to save itself. Speedfan is a simple free app I regularly use to check all aspects of system temperature, but this is more of an easy fix. If it's not an overheating issue, continue below.

Click on the Start button, type event viewer , and click it. In the upper left of the window that opens, there are two things that read Windows Logs and Application and Services Logs. If this truly was a hardware issue, click on and look in Hardware Events under the Application and Services Logs, and see if anything shows. Pay attention to dates and times, as everything that pops up may not be relevant. Under Windows Logs, you can also check System for System-affecting errors/problems, and Application if you suspect there was a program or software issue. Again, pay attention to dates and times, as there could be many things listed. Look for red error icons or yellow warnings. 

Let us know if you come across anything that may shed more light on this situation.


----------



## EthAgan (Nov 22, 2017)

Lanctus said:


> The file reads as a hardware error. Was this a recent purchase? Do you know how hot your machine is getting? Overheating of any kind can prompt your device to suddenly shut down to save itself. Speedfan is a simple free app I regularly use to check all aspects of system temperature, but this is more of an easy fix. If it's not an overheating issue, continue below.
> 
> Click on the Start button, type event viewer , and click it. In the upper left of the window that opens, there are two things that read Windows Logs and Application and Services Logs. If this truly was a hardware issue, click on and look in Hardware Events under the Application and Services Logs, and see if anything shows. Pay attention to dates and times, as everything that pops up may not be relevant. Under Windows Logs, you can also check System for System-affecting errors/problems, and Application if you suspect there was a program or software issue. Again, pay attention to dates and times, as there could be many things listed. Look for red error icons or yellow warnings.
> 
> Let us know if you come across anything that may shed more light on this situation.


So, looking under hardware events there are 0 reported events. Under application, upon scrolling to the time of the crash I had this morning, I get a *"Windows Error Reporting Fault Bucket type 0"*, I also see a *"Fault Bucket 0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_BUS_PRV type 0."* In system I get a couple errors, I see* "The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x00000124 (0x0000000000000000, 0xffffc88b21352038, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000)"*, I see an *"Event 41 Kernel-Power"*, *"Event 172 Kernel-Power Connectivity State in Standby: Disconnected, Reason: NIC compliance"*, I see an *"Event 32, BTHUSB The local adapter does not support an important Low Energy controller state to support peripheral mode"*, *"The local Bluetooth adapter has failed in an undetermined manner and will not be used. The driver has been unloaded."*, and the last one is *"A fatal hardware error has occurred. Component: AMD Northbridge. Error Source: Machine Check Exception. Error Type: 11 Processor APIC ID: 0."*


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

EthAgan said:


> the last one is *"A fatal hardware error has occurred. Component: AMD Northbridge. Error Source: Machine Check Exception. Error Type: 11 Processor APIC ID: 0."*


This concerns me. How old is your machine, and is it under warranty? The Northbridge is essentially half of your motherboard. It has a direct connection to the CPU, and usually runs tasks requiring high performance. That this shows up as a "fatal hardware error", and that your original post reported a fatal hardware error, is not good news for you. *HOWEVER, don't panic yet*. This is actually something that has been around from AMD since Windows Vista.

It could be a few things, but let's start with something easier. Go into Power Options, then "Choose What The Power Button Does", "Change settings that are currently unavailable" then *UNCHECK* "Turn on fast startup (recommended)" then hit "Save changes". Shut off the computer completely (completely shut it down, then turn it back on). Something about Fast Startup has been known to cause fatal errors.


----------



## EthAgan (Nov 22, 2017)

Lanctus said:


> This concerns me. How old is your machine, and is it under warranty? The Northbridge is essentially half of your motherboard. It has a direct connection to the CPU, and usually runs tasks requiring high performance. That this shows up as a "fatal hardware error", and that your original post reported a fatal hardware error, is not good news for you. *HOWEVER, don't panic yet*. This is actually something that has been around from AMD since Windows Vista.
> 
> It could be a few things, but let's start with something easier. Go into Power Options, then "Choose What The Power Button Does", "Change settings that are currently unavailable" then *UNCHECK* "Turn on fast startup (recommended)" then hit "Save changes". Shut off the computer completely (completely shut it down, then turn it back on). Something about Fast Startup has been known to cause fatal errors.


Alright, can do. I do have my power settings on high performance as well. The laptop will be a year old on December 7th of this year. I got to thinking about it and I never really had issues when I was using the HP provided graphics drivers and chipset, I read somewhere that in laptops with switchable/dual graphics that AMD recommends using the drivers from the manufacturer's website, something to do with sometimes PC manufacturers edit certain things and it ends up to where your PC wont work right with the normal AMD graphics because it isnt compatible? I don't know if that's a possibility or not? I was on with HP support not to long ago, they wanted me to reset my Laptop to the OEM version of the Windows 10 64-bit OS, something about there being conflicts with the Creators Update, but they wanted me to pay 50 bucks to get a HP Recovery Media USB, and I don't have that kind of money at the moment lol


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

Absolutely get your drivers from the Manufacturer's website. If you upgraded your power usage, it could be pulling too much power from the PSU, which would make other power-heavy items (like the motherboard) unable to run properly. Change your power settings as laid out first, and see if that keeps the issue from happening.


----------



## EthAgan (Nov 22, 2017)

Lanctus said:


> Absolutely get your drivers from the Manufacturer's website. If you upgraded your power usage, it could be pulling too much power from the PSU, which would make other power-heavy items (like the motherboard) unable to run properly. Change your power settings as laid out first, and see if that keeps the issue from happening.


Alrighty, can do! I will keep an eye on it. Thank you so much for your help!


----------

